# Which stud would you rather have a pup out of??



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello RTF family,

I am looking for some input. I am going to be breeding my bitch within the next year and am curious who you all would rather have a pup out of. i have 2 males in mind. Both are QAA, and running AA Stakes currently. All parties involved have all health clearances done (EIC/CNM Clear, hips Good and excellent, elbows normal, CERF normal). I train with these dogs every day and LOVE them both! Many of you also know them. It is possible I would consider a different stud, but I REALLY love these boys and have a maiden bitch. Both pedigrees would be stacked!! I already have a pup out of one of them and really like him and am very impressed. The other, has never been bred. Just trying to see if any of you think these pedigrees would be any good at all. Any and all input would be appreciated. Thanks everyone!! 

Dam's pedigree: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=57357

Sire #1 Pete (never been bred, possibly yellow factored, DOB 4/20/11) http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=59660

Sire #2 Eddie: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=47727

To make it easier, here are the pedigrees matched up. 
Kali x Pete pup:http://huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=2168
Kali X Ed pup: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=2167

As a note- both my bitch and Eddie are very high dogs. I am slightly concerned that these pups would be too hot to handle. Thoughts???


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Pete would be my choice. I'm a Candlewoods fan and you would have it on both sides with that litter.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

metalone67 said:


> Pete would be my choice. .


X2..........


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

What I missing? I only see one Candlewood in Pete's ped, way back. Are there others without the name? I have heard that Mary Howley is always ready to discuss pedigrees. See if you can get in touch. Then you would have some valuable advice.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I like the Eddie pedigree with his sire Chopper to the RangerxKeila bitch. That combination is a VERY strong pedigree with very proven producers.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

What do "YOU" want to produce?
Where is "YOUR" market?
What are "YOUR" wants and Needs as a litter owner?
Sue


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Eddie --- Love Quilla and seek her out any time I can. Remember a lot of the pups will be female and there are few stronger producers right now than Tequilla Sunrise


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

If you're worried about them being high, I'd avoid anything with Chopper in it.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

My vote would be for Pete as well. But hard to not go with the Ranger x Tequila Sunrise, too.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

2tall said:


> What I missing? I only see one Candlewood in Pete's ped, way back. Are there others without the name? I have heard that Mary Howley is always ready to discuss pedigrees. See if you can get in touch. Then you would have some valuable advice.


The dame has Candlewood on her side also.


----------



## pcarpenter (Sep 4, 2013)

Not sure there's a wrong choice there


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

If you haven't done it, talk to the owners about what the dogs were like in basic training and what they consider the strengths and weaknesses of their dogs. You are fortunate to be able to see them so often. Take advantage of it.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Pete would be my stud of choice... Course I'm a little partial 2 Merlyn...



Richard


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Breed to one this year and the other next year.

Next question?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jamee Strange said:


> To make it easier, here are the pedigrees matched up.
> Kali x Pete pup:http://huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=2168
> Kali X Ed pup: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/testpedigree.asp?id=2167
> 
> As a note- both my bitch and Eddie are very high dogs. I am slightly concerned that these pups would be too hot to handle. Thoughts???


IMO - I would go with sire 2, all other things being equal - Sire 1 has too much Lean Mac in the pedigree - I saw chopper train as a young dog - did not see the high some describe - what I did see was a dog that performed at a very high level, much beyond his years -


----------



## Dan Epperson (Jan 16, 2013)

Kali sure has a nice pedigree. Don't forget you can add the ninth Master National on to Sugar's title, LAB'S UNLIMITED LIVE WIRE MH MNH9.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Tough tough tough decision impressed with both can't go wrong !


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

TroyFeeken said:


> I like the Eddie pedigree with his sire Chopper to the RangerxKeila bitch. That combination is a VERY strong pedigree with very proven producers.


Yes. Since Pete and Eddie are the 2 choices, I'd pick Eddie. 

Otherwise, Attar has suggested I have a whole string of Ruckus pups. (and a couple of Honor's just to keep it interesting). Eddie is a half brother to Ruckus since Chopper is the sire.


----------



## Greg Heier (Jan 3, 2009)

Eddie,

I feel he has the stronger bitch lines on his pedigree especially with Keila up close. How are his previous litters doing and what bitch lines have worked best with him?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I like Eddie's pedigree better; but I would definitely ask Dennis


----------



## PennyRetrievers (Mar 29, 2013)

I've only bred one litter, but my guiding principle for picking a stud was this:

what stud would _I_ want a pup out of?

In the end, you know your bitch, and you know what your own preference would be. Sure, pedigree sells dogs, but temperament and attitude don't show on a pedigree. Make sure you see both dogs run, and pick the one you like best.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

*littermates*

Trigger and Patrone are littermates to the Chopper male and both are running all age stakes - I have seen them in training all summer and wouldn't hesitate to own either one - contact Lorri Oliver for info on either one


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

I like Eddie - but then my next pup will have Chopper up close. 

how high is High? all the time? Training? trials?


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

Per the other thread, it's "by", not "out of."

Now I'm guessing that thread was a response to this one.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. First of all, I apologize for the incorrect terminology and saying who would you rather have a pup "out of" instead of "by". I know over the years people have had issues with Wayne saying that in his "Hank and Rowdy by Pirate" threads, so I thought that would be easiest. Now, I will answer as many of the questions as presented.

1.) Dennis says either one would be really nice. We were thinking about Pete more because of his tempermant. He is a "cooler" dog and is one of the only dogs in our training group that sits the entire time on line lol. He watches his birds well and is very easy to move around and really works with Dennis. I mentioned Eddie and he said that would work as well and he wouldn't have a problem with me breeding any one of them to her. Another reason I have thought about Pete over Eddie is I already have an Eddie puppy. While I like him very much and at this point am not necessarily planning on keeping a puppy from this litter, if I change my mind or end up having one left that I have to keep I am not sure I would want to pups by the same sire.

2.) My goal with this litter is to produce some fine, genetically sound pups that would be great in the field and also in the house. Ideally, I would love to see them all go to competitive homes. However, I know with the lack of FC/AFC or even MH the litter may not be super marketable for serious competitors. Kali is an awesome house dog and a real lover dog. She has the coveted "OFF switch" but really turns it on in the field. She can get a little crazy in the field, but I attribute most of that to her basics and the fact that she got a very late start in formal training due to my work schedule after I got her (She was raised by my folks for several months and then basically sat with no training after that for her first year.) She is a good marker and handles pretty well most of the time. She has a ridiculous desire to please me and loves to retrieve. Also, she has some really good old dogs in her pedigree that you don't really see that often. I know she is not a MH yet or anything, but she has JAMd several Qualifying stakes in limited trialing and will continue to campaign in AA stakes next Spring. In a couple of these trials, she was in really good shape looking at color but due to handler error, went to green. (This is not just me saying this, judges have actually told me that). I also plan on pursuing her MH next year as well. I do want a pup out of her, but I am not sure with a pup currently that now is the right time. 

3.) When I say Eddie and Kali are both pretty high dogs, I mean mostly at a trial. Both are improving, but still get so intense and semi crazy. Eddie sometimes is hard to move around when the birds go off and will pick one out and may not see the others. Kali can be difficult to move when showing the birds, but usually will watch them all. Occassionally, both have an "autopilot" switch when running as well. Pete is not like this, but has a ton of desire and is birdy and driven. I tend to think the match between Kali and Pete would produce driven, focused pups that are very biddable. 

4.) If I was keeping a puppy, I would take one by either of these boys.My main reason for the question is the marketability of the litter. That sounds awful, but I would like to know if people would be interested and which combination perks more ears up, so to speak. I love Kali's pedigree and know that it is pretty attractive (otherwise I wouldn't have her). 

5.) Eddie's previous litters are less than 1 year old, but have been getting good reports. Mine is from his first litter and is VERY smart. He pretty much flew threw FF and has been handling FTP really well, with no flaring or bugging. He has a great temperament and seems to be pretty tractable so far. I have said many times he is the smartest pup I have ever worked with and really just "gets it" and picks up things very quickly and easily. He seems to have A LOT of his daddy in him, but may be easier to handle because of his mama (she's a choco dog out of the FC AFC Nan Elwood Blues line). It probably helps, too, that I am not letting him get out of hand and am really staying on top of his obedience. From the way it sounds, Eddie's pups are all very smart with a ton of desire and great temperaments.

6) I like both pedigrees. I like Pete for the Merlyn and I like Eddie for the Keila X Ranger almost more than the Chopper. Both are very young dogs (Pete will be 3 in May and Eddie will be 4 in April) so they both have a lot of career left. I think (and others share my opinion) that both these boys will be a forced to be reckoned with next trial season. I may very well end up breeding to one this time and the other another time, as was suggested lol.

7.) I also found out about Kali's dam, Sugar, making history recently and will add that to her info (hopefully Bill won't care). She is the ONLY dog in history to pass 9 Master Nationals, all in a row to boot!!! That is quite an impressive feat (and I would think that even if I didn't have a daughter of hers).

8) I have also seen Eddie's littermates Patron and Trigger run. I actually ran my very first Q against Trigger. I really like both of them as well. On the other hand, I also train every day with a littermate to Pete and like him, too. I have also trained with and seen a couple different Merlyn pups out of Ron Ainley's bitch Bert and also like them. Francis Keenan has a male that is just shy of the derby list and is really looking like he might be a big dog one day. I actually ran him in training several times as a pup and really liked him then. After seeing a few different Merlyn offspring, I really like what he produces. I have even considered going to him directly in the future. For now though, Pete is closer.

well, this has to be one of my longest ever RTF posts so I will end it here. I believe I addressed everyone's questions/concerns. Thank you all so much for your input and responses. I really appreciate it!!!  

Shameless plug here, but would any of you actually be interested in either of these litters???


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Sugar Twist Angel said:


> Kali sure has a nice pedigree.


Thank you very much! I am a little partial to her


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

I almost posted before I saw your last response. Here's what I had written:

"Look at your bitch with as critical an eye as possible: what does she bring to the table that's good bad or indifferent? What are you looking for in the offspring? Assuming a successful breeding, who are you going to sell the other 4-6-8 or so puppies to? 

Then talk to people that have direct involvement in breeding to those in the pedigrees, not just the "I have a puppy by/out of so and so and he's cool" or those trying to sell you something. (There are scads of puppies by Chopper and Merlyn. You need to dig a little deeper and see what the 'trend' is on what they throw. Don't ignore the bitch lines in those pedigrees - there's more than Chopper and Merlyn in the mix.)

Find the stud that complements what your bitch has and enhances what she lacks, and by the same token what she has that might balance the minuses of the studs..... If very 'high' is an issue, proceed carefully."


BUT given, that your real question is marketability, I think you pretty much nailed it with the comment that it would be tough to place the pups in field trial homes - unless the owners are from the same geography or have direct knowledge of the sire/dam. There are a few litters that have national panache (typically when FC/AFCs are on both sides), but people are attracted to pups from dogs they know well or they are watching the performance career. Not having a title on at least one side could be a concern because it means the performance of neither dog has either not been tested yet or the performance thus far hasn't attained the title level. People consider the pedigrees seriously, but they also want to know if the immediate parents can 'cut it'. 

Genetics takes you only so far. After all, not every great kid has wonderful parents, and not every wonderful parent has great kids.........

Your litter, although without the titles you cite in the immediate dam/sire side, might have a lot of attraction to those that you train with and/or that compete against those dogs. And of course, price will have a lot of influence as well. I'm not sure I understood your comment #4, would you keep a pup or not?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

3blackdogs said:


> I almost posted before I saw your last response. Here's what I had written:
> 
> "Look at your bitch with as critical an eye as possible: what does she bring to the table that's good bad or indifferent? What are you looking for in the offspring? Assuming a successful breeding, who are you going to sell the other 4-6-8 or so puppies to?
> 
> ...


All very good points to consider, thank you. I had originally wanted to get a pup out of my bitch. However, I have a 9 month old pup now and he is really in the crucial point of his basics (towards the end on FTP and pile work). I am worried that starting with a new pup around the time he is 1 would take away from his training some. I also live in a subdivision in IL outside of STL and have 3 labs total already (my oldest is a non competitive companion dog who will be 8 in April). I am not sure right now would be the best time for me to keep one. That being said, if I do either breeding and the pups attract me, I could always end up changing my mind lol. So I guess the answer to your question is, no I do not plan on keeping one at this time. I have a couple people who know Kali that have expressed interest, but those pups will either be pets or gun dogs. I haven't put too many feelers out just yet, but that is where my target market will be I believe. 

Like you said, my main reason for the original post was marketability. However, I also wanted to pick the brains of RTFers and see if people even thought I might be on to something. Thanks again for your very informative reply. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Dan Hurst (Nov 30, 2007)

Out of FC AFC Pattons Blazen Abby.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Dan Hurst said:


> Out of FC AFC Pattons Blazen Abby.


I'm a little confused by this response...?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Jamee Strange said:


> I'm a little confused by this response...?


Your confusion was obvious from the start of this{self serving} thread


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Your confusion was obvious from the start of this{self serving} thread


Marc- that was pretty mean, don't you think? Jamee is a really great gal who is working hard to get into this game, works field trials, can shoot a mean flyer, and is never anything but nice to others. Why be snotty?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> Marc- that was pretty mean, don't you think? Jamee is a really great gal who is working hard to get into this game, works field trials, can shoot a mean flyer, and is never anything but nice to others. Why be snotty?


Jamee is great Susan and Im sorry if you interpreted me as being snotty; didn't intend to be snotty. I was making light of her thread title of pups being "out of" a stud; particularly in light of the current separate thread on that subject.

The self serving comment was somewhat a personal canard. There appears to me to be a double standard for what some can get away with as far as advertising If you don't think her thread is self serving then we will have to agree to disagree. I once got sent to the RTF doghouse for allegedly advertising puppies on the main forum. My offense; Someone started a thread commenting on a story they had seen on Good Morning America about a Golden Retriever that whelped a litter of 18 pups. They asked what the biggest litter of Retrievers we had heard of. I responded that my bitch had just whelped 17, and my other bitch had 8; so I was puppy rich if any one was interested.
THAT got me in the doghouse for advertising on the main forum. You tell me who you think was doing more puppy promoting in those two cases.
There is one poster, who shall remain nameless, who regularly uses this forum to promote his dog training products. He posts all day and EVERY post has a link to his website. He frequently adds links to U tube clips of his video. He does this in spite of the fact he doesn't sponsor this site and that there are people who sell competing products who DO pay to sponsor this forum Correct me if I'm wrong but you yourself have called him out for his endless FREE self promotion and advertising
Additionally as I'm certain you know, the owner of the two proposed stud dogs is about as knowledgeable or "PELTED" as you can get.IMHO the info she wants would be much more reliable coming from the horses mouth as opposed to having an opinion poll on RTF; of people who know little or nothing of the qualities of the potential breeding candidates.
With his credentials and his familiarity with Jamee's dog; and more importantly the fact that nobody knows those two stud dogs better than the man who owns and trains them, that to me is the person whose counsel I would seek.
From a purely personal perspective, If someone were considering two stud dogs owned and trained by me I would MUCH MUCH prefer they discuss their relative strengths, and weaknesses in private with me; as opposed to airing it out here. Maybe that's just me!!!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

mjh345 said:


> Jamee is great Susan and Im sorry if you interpreted me as being snotty; didn't intend to be snotty. I was making light of her thread title of pups being "out of" a stud; particularly in light of the current separate thread on that subject.
> 
> The self serving comment was somewhat a personal canard. There appears to me to be a double standard for what some can get away with as far as advertising If you don't think her thread is self serving then we will have to agree to disagree. I once got sent to the RTF doghouse for allegedly advertising puppies on the main forum. My offense; Someone started a thread commenting on a story they had seen on Good Morning America about a Golden Retriever that whelped a litter of 18 pups. They asked what the biggest litter of Retrievers we had heard of. I responded that my bitch had just whelped 17, and my other bitch had 8; so I was puppy rich if any one was interested.
> THAT got me in the doghouse for advertising on the main forum. You tell me who you think was doing more puppy promoting in those two cases.
> ...


First of all, thank you Susan, for the kind words about me. That means a lot and I really appreciate it and also enjoyed seeing you recently. Secondly, I apologize if you think this was advertising. My original post was not advertising and didn't mention anything about it. I was simply in the middle of a debate about who to possibly breed my bitch to and have heard conflicting arguments from those I train with and know well. As a result, I thought I could get on here and pose the question to my dog training community as I value the opinions of many of you. I also was wondering if I was even thinking in the right direction and was curious what more experienced people might have to say. I appreciate all the constructive and even complimentary responses/comments and, as I usually do on here, take the others with a grain of salt and wish all of you luck in your particular game, whatever that may be.

I'm not sure who you are, mjh345 and am not sure I have yet had the pleasure to meet you. However, I am going to go out on a limb here and say that I have not as if you actually knew me, you would know self serving is a very poor descriptor and that I am the farthest thing from that. 

Also, I make this a "self serving" post as well and say I'd be happy to shoot flyers for any of you any time  Happy training/hunting/trialing everyone


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

mjh345 said:


> Your confusion was obvious from the start of this{self serving} thread


Confused and conflicted are 2 totally different things. And, not that this will change your opinion, but neither of these breedings have taken place or are even in the works. This is simply brainstorming and a "I wonder what people would say about this" thread, so there was no advertising. I made a joke with a "shameless plug" (which I stated myself) in one of my subsequent posts. If either does take place, I will post in the classifieds (if need be) as is customary.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

mjh345 said:


> Additionally as I'm certain you know, the owner of the two proposed stud dogs is about as knowledgeable or "PELTED" as you can get.IMHO the info she wants would be much more reliable coming from the horses mouth as opposed to having an opinion poll on RTF; of people who know little or nothing of the qualities of the potential breeding candidates.
> With his credentials and his familiarity with Jamee's dog; and more importantly the fact that nobody knows those two stud dogs better than the man who owns and trains them, that to me is the person whose counsel I would seek.
> From a purely personal perspective, If someone were considering two stud dogs owned and trained by me I would MUCH MUCH prefer they discuss their relative strengths, and weaknesses in private with me; as opposed to airing it out here. Maybe that's just me!!!


Not that I need to explain myself to you or justify my rationale for posting here, but as I stated in my original post, Dennis said either would be great and I should get nice puppies from both boys. I have talked with him AT LENGTH about breeding to his boys. I even told him I'll breed to one now and one later and he laughed and said that would be great! lol Also, he told me to ask around and see what other people might think. The main reason I posted on here is because there are several respectable people I wanted to pick the brains of and currently have no contact info for , but they post often enough I figured I had a good shot at getting a response. This is the easiest way to get in touch with them.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> Your confusion was obvious from the start of this{self serving} thread


Once again Healy crawls out from under a rock to insult someone for no reason whatsoever. The only confusion apparent is yours... As you obviously don't know Jamee very well.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

huntinman said:


> Once again Healy crawls out from under a rock to insult someone for no reason whatsoever. The only confusion apparent is yours... As you obviously don't know Jamee very well.


Enlighten me Billy Boy; where in my 12 word post did I insult anyone? Jamee said in her previous post to mine that she was confused. I simply agreed with her. Apparently your reading comprehension is lacking, so let me lay it out for you. I'll type real slowly for you; but try to keep up Billy Boy
Her stated confusion was in response to a post by Dan Hurst who responded that he would want a dog "OUT OF" FC-Pattons Blazin Abby. His post although quite short was both subtly funny and accurate. It was accurate both grammatically & factually'; whereas the title to Jamee's thread is inaccurate, or" CONFUSED".
Thus my tongue in cheek comment agreeing that her confusion was evident from the beginning/
In light of your exhibited reading comprehension skills let me slow down a bit and further,{and SLOWLY}, explain.
Try to keep up!!
Jamee asked in the title to this thread which stud dog would you rather have a puppy "OUT OF" You see Dans comment was subtly funny & accurate because Abby is a bitch and puppies are not "out of" stud dogs "out of" bitches. Let me know if I'm going to fast for you Billy
Additionally most would agree that Dan's comment was also very accurate. That is because Dan is the owner of Abby who is a great dog who has also proven to be a producer of great puppies.
She has had 3 litters. The first two liters both produced many tremendous dogs, The best known of the first litter was Bullet, who had a phenomenal pts per trial figure and was #2 on the Derbl list to Ammo, the all time high point Derby dog, who was owned by our mutual friends Bill and Micki Petrovich. Kippy Swingle purchased Bullet, which many would say is about as good of an endorsement of a dogs Superstar status as there is The second litter has produced several great dogs the most prominent of which is Ben Echiverra's Maggie who should be this years Derby champ with a boatload of points and a tremendous Pts per trial average. The third litter are still babies, but showing great promise

In any event I'd wager that if you took a poll of those in the know as to which dog they would want a pup "OUT OF" of recent breedings the overwhelming choice would be Dan Hurst's Abby. That further added to the tongue in cheek nature of my comment that Jamee's confusion was obvious from the beginning 
Are you up to speed now Billy? If so please tell me where you see an insult.

Since you have made yourself the self annointed judge of internet decorum and unneccesary insults Id like you judge the following quote by none other than you. I find it rather telling in this case. Next time you go out looking for people who muck up the main forum with unneccesary insults, don't forget to check your mirror


Once again you have shown the power of the Internet to advertise to the whole world that your mouth (or in this case, your fingers) have a tendency to operate prior to... And more often than your brain. You are the one who chose to introduce yourself to this forum by insulting just about anyone and everyone. Sometimes it's better to be thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt. 

I don't agree with everyone you attack here. But they were here long before you and generally know when to say when. Bill Davis​In the future when you get your panties in a wad about some POTUS thing, try to keep your misguided WMD's over there.
In closing tell me again; What is Congress??


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm thinking about selling hypothetical puppies...Anyone interested?  They might even be "dilute" factored.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Duckquilizer said:


> I'm thinking about selling hypothetical puppies...Anyone interested?  They might even be "dilute" factored.


How much? I'll fax over a check.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> Enlighten me Billy Boy; where in my 12 word post did I insult anyone? Jamee said in her previous post to mine that she was confused. I simply agreed with her. Apparently your reading comprehension is lacking, so let me lay it out for you. I'll type real slowly for you; but try to keep up Billy Boy
> Her stated confusion was in response to a post by Dan Hurst who responded that he would want a dog "OUT OF" FC-Pattons Blazin Abby. His post although quite short was both subtly funny and accurate. It was accurate both grammatically & factually'; whereas the title to Jamee's thread is inaccurate, or" CONFUSED".
> Thus my tongue in cheek comment agreeing that her confusion was evident from the beginning/
> In light of your exhibited reading comprehension skills let me slow down a bit and further,{and SLOWLY}, explain.
> ...



Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery... Except when it's coming from you. 

The above rant reminds me of writings of well know lunatics seen on National news in recent years. They could blame their ills on mental problems. Or maybe a chemical issue. What's yours?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Jamee is great Susan and Im sorry if you interpreted me as being snotty; didn't intend to be snotty. I was making light of her thread title of pups being "out of" a stud; particularly in light of the current separate thread on that subject.
> 
> The self serving comment was somewhat a personal canard. There appears to me to be a double standard for what some can get away with as far as advertising If you don't think her thread is self serving then we will have to agree to disagree. I once got sent to the RTF doghouse for allegedly advertising puppies on the main forum. My offense; Someone started a thread commenting on a story they had seen on Good Morning America about a Golden Retriever that whelped a litter of 18 pups. They asked what the biggest litter of Retrievers we had heard of. I responded that my bitch had just whelped 17, and my other bitch had 8; so I was puppy rich if any one was interested.
> THAT got me in the doghouse for advertising on the main forum. You tell me who you think was doing more puppy promoting in those two cases.
> ...


 Marc.

Today was my first time reading this. 

I'm sending you a private message. 

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jamee Strange said:


> Not that I need to explain myself to you or justify my rationale for posting here, but as I stated in my original post, Dennis said either would be great and I should get nice puppies from both boys. I have talked with him AT LENGTH about breeding to his boys. I even told him I'll breed to one now and one later and he laughed and said that would be great! lol Also, he told me to ask around and see what other people might think. The main reason I posted on here is because there are several respectable people I wanted to pick the brains of and currently have no contact info for , but they post often enough I figured I had a good shot at getting a response. This is the easiest way to get in touch with them.


Jamee, Please let me apologize for Marc's behavior. 

I like both Eddie and Pickled Pete.

Chris


----------



## Lucky Kentucky Labradors (Nov 7, 2013)

Duckquilizer said:


> I'm thinking about selling hypothetical puppies...Anyone interested?  They might even be "dilute" factored.


I am very interested. Can I send you a money order and you mail the puppy and the extra money?


----------

